# 4 Year old Male Chihuahua with clear spot on middle of left right



## awoww (Jul 8, 2011)

*4 Year old Male Chihuahua with clear spot on middle of eye*

I am really worried about my Chi. On his right eye, he has this glassy, clear spot on the middle of his eyeball. I checked with a flashlight and it is not deep in the cornea, but it is on the outer lens of his eye. So I am guessing that it cannot be cataract. Does anyone know what it is?? Infection?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Could be a corneal ulcer. I would get him checked out. I dont' mess around with anything having to do with eyes.


----------

